# Battery life Pulse vs Currents vs Flipbook



## Faudyen (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a significant difference in battery life between using Pulse or Google currents or the new Flipboard? That anyone has noticed?


----------



## mikelewis (Apr 11, 2012)

I've noticed a difference, but for all editions I have them set to refresh as little as possible and don't use any of their widgets. Have you gone into settings to change the update times?


----------



## Faudyen (Sep 5, 2011)

I do usually set the refresh times pretty low, I was just wondering in general if people had noticed one program using up battery life at a much higher percentage than the others.


----------

